# VirtualBox und Startarbeitsfläche

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

bei VirtualBox-bin 3.1.8 war es noch so, dass ich eine Maschine gestartet habe und sowie der Fenster zu sehen war konnte ich die Arbeitsfläche wechseln und auf der neuen meine Arbeiten verrichten. Wenn der Gast dann fertig gestartet war, blieb dieser auf der Arbeitsfläche, auf der ich den gestartet hatte.

Mit 3.2.10 nicht mehr. Wenn der fertig gestartet ist, kommt der "hinterhergekochen", wechselt also zur aktuellen Arbeitsfläche. Macht sich beim Start von 3 Windowsen schlecht.  :Sad: 

Kann ich das Verhalten irgend wo einstellen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Hat keiner ein gleiches Problem?

----------

